# Good spray on tyre dressing?



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

As title. I'm fed up having to use an applicator to apply tyre dressing (more specifcally to my parents cars!) and would like a spray to cut down time spent on them. Anybody know of any decent spray tyre dressings that aren't expensive?


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

I find even a good spray one requires a wipe over, so not really time saving.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Was gonna say, I don't know of any spray and walk away types, unless its a cheapo aerosol type possibly


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

AG Vinyl & Rubber Care.....:thumb:


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

neilos said:


> AG Vinyl & Rubber Care.....:thumb:


+1 just a light misting and walk away :thumb:


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

Stu Blue 182 said:


> +1 just a light misting and walk away :thumb:


I can never do that.... I always have to wipe it around as it gets all over my rims that have just been cleaned :/

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

CarPro PERL or Espuma RD50.

How long are you spending dressing tyres? With an applicator it doesn't take me long at all.


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Personally fell out with spray on tyre dressing, managed to get it everywhere, then you find the coverage isn't the same across the surface. Use meguiars endurance gel now, lasts longer, quick to apply and much better coverage!


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> CarPro PERL or Espuma RD50.
> 
> How long are you spending dressing tyres? With an applicator it doesn't take me long at all.


Well i've got 3 cars to do (18s, 19s and 20s) so lots of tyre dressing! I'd say to dress them takes me just over 10 mins for all cars. It's just one of those task that you can't really be bothered to do after cleaning inside and out of all three cars lol.

I'm using CG trim and rubber gel atm. Similar product to megs end gel.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Using a tornador, you can whip round a fleet of vans and cars in minutes and apply finish dressing to the tyres, bumpers, mudflaps etc in no time at all. You can turn the "product" valve off and then blow off any excess.

I used to hate dressing - almost can't wait now


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Tyre dressing is my favourite part of cleaning a car, makes all the difference

Espuma on the mrs Clio after this weekends detail


















Nicest finish ever from a tyre dressing IMO great stuff


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Auto Express did a tyre dressing group test.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/41013/tyre-shines-tested


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

this is my goto tyre dressing 
http://www.juicydetailing.co.uk/whe...ew-look-trim-gel-16oz/flypage_images.tpl.html


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

suspal said:


> this is my goto tyre dressing
> http://www.juicydetailing.co.uk/whe...ew-look-trim-gel-16oz/flypage_images.tpl.html


I use that as well ATM. Megs endurance is better IMO


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Apply Espuma RD50 with this. :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> Apply Espuma RD50 with this. :thumb:


after crimbo tips will be getting 5lt :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

suspal said:


> after crimbo tips will be getting 5lt :thumb:


It's on offer at espumadirect for £22 for 5 litres instead of £33 :thumb:


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm probably in the minority here but I'm trying to find something that's ultra shiney/glossy (like my alloys) but I'm struggling to find a product the only 1 that I've used to get a good gloss is the cheap aerosol ones but they don't last


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

i thought posting was a killer


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

suspal said:


> i thought posting was a killer


True Dat.

... but I've seen 5 litres of Espuma RD50 for £35.80 inc. free delivery. :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok having tried a darn good few although not zaino or autobrite... actually this list could get very long...:lol:

Anyway, a few things...from my experiences.

Your looking at 2 weeks max from a daily driver unless not driven much.

Road conditions and miles covered main contributory factors.

Your original question for spray on sheer speed not a deep gloss but works and has done for decades, its the Carplan Tyre Slick, spray and walk away.

The Autoglym is too runny for spraying spend more time wiping its runs off the darn wheel.

Megs messy application and thats with a sponge.

RD50 and AS Highstyle fast for a pour on sponge and wipe round and done.

As to the Chem guys trim gel about a week on the tyres maybe slightly longer.

Did another test with the chem guys on a roof box failed after a week but mer bumper gel and carplan black wax still going months later. But thats another story...:lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

For glossy spray on tyre dressing.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

3M Tyre Restorer


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

aimyv6 said:


> I'm probably in the minority here but I'm trying to find something that's ultra shiney/glossy (like my alloys) but I'm struggling to find a product the only 1 that I've used to get a good gloss is the cheap aerosol ones but they don't last


Highstyle from auto smart
For shiny finish brush it on leave it half hour job done
For a natural look apply with a sponge
For a satin look spray it on ( not recomended as uses a lot of stuff)


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Tyre slik is very good, not a big name so not fashionable on here.
Lasts ages, looks good and quick to do, dries to a nice finish unlike some i can think of
try a can, it's not expensive, and if you dont like it, try something else next time round

Kev


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

3M tyre restore or Autofinesse gloss.


----------



## Jon Bee (Dec 22, 2011)

tire silk, or turtle wax spray if you want a cheap easy to use, no mess option (2 quid from morrisons, b&m , home bargins)
If you want to spend a bit more try chemical guys wet dressing,smells of candy floss, oil based, lasts long, little goes a long way, but you still need to wipe round to avoid sling off. did i mention it smells the best!!!


----------

